# Simple tongs



## celsoari (Jul 10, 2020)

how i make this simple tongs





Greetings from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## silverhawk (Jul 11, 2020)

I had to forward the video to my brother.  He's interested in blacksmithing, and he's spent time in Brasil.  I love your work, and he just might, too!  Thanks!


----------



## celsoari (Jul 11, 2020)

silverhawk said:


> I had to forward the video to my brother.  He's interested in blacksmithing, and he's spent time in Brasil.  I love your work, and he just might, too!  Thanks!



I thank you for your interest ... a big hug from Brazil

Celso Ari


----------

